# Enslavers vs. Daemons



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Enslavers inhabit the Warp and possess psykers as Daemons do...so what differentiates the two?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Scratch that; they are just warp beings. Daemons belong to a God, enslavers don’t.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Appears the difference is that they can also possess the minds of non-psychic beings once they reach the materium. 

Other differences are that they tend to use the bodies that they possess longer and try not to show any outward signs of possession so they can blend in and further whatever means they are trying to gain. Mostly furthering the transferring of more enslavers into the materium.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

(Most) Daemons are created by humanity, and are intimately familiar with us; what makes us tick and how to make us scream. Enslavers, on the other hand, use us as little more than a living, breathing portal through which they can pour and overrun a world, then move on. Enslavers are warp aliens, formed long ago in the eddies the War in the Heavens; daemons are warp nightmares, fashioned out of the stuff of our dreams and fears.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

this is my fan idea:

the enslaver species originated in real space, hence they are xenos and not daemons 

somehow their ancestors evolved the ability to mass reproduce in the Warp
once an enslaver reaches maturity in real space, it enters the Warp, rapidly duplicates itself numerous times, and then promptly dies. Its spawn possess the minds of hapless sentient beings and enter real space, where they mature and the cycle continues...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Enslavers are an actual intelligent species that resides in the Warp.

Daemons are simply the creation of their patron God who him/herself is an amalgamation of psychic stirrings from real space, daemons have only as much autonomy and personality as their creator allows them.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> this is my fan idea:
> 
> the enslaver species originated in real space, hence they are xenos and not daemons
> 
> ...


Possible, but I imagine the Enslavers are little more complex, and they do live in the warp. 

Apart from the duplication, that life-cycle is similar to Psychneuin, which are a corporeal species that uses the warp for travel and, um, reproduction...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Eremite said:


> Possible, but I imagine the Enslavers are little more complex, and they do live in the warp.
> 
> Apart from the duplication, that life-cycle is similar to *Psychneuin*, which are a corporeal species that uses the warp for travel and, um, reproduction...


are they from the rpg?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The Psychneuin are from the HH book _A Thousand Sons_. And I'd argue that their methods of reproduction are rather different: Psychneuin teleport their eggs into their targets, while Enslavers simply possess unguarded psykers and turn them into fleshy portals...


----------

